# Recipe Request = Chocolate Milkshake



## Rude Rudi

I don't know if I'm going mad but I cant find a good old chocolate milkshake recipe here? 

Nothing much on e-liquid-recipes.com either...?

Anyone have a kick-ass Chocolate Milkshake recipe please?


----------



## moonunit

Have a look at Golden Ticket from DIY or DIE http://diyordievaping.com/2016/03/25/golden-ticket-chocolate-milk-remix/







Haven't made it myself but it looks quite good


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 3


----------



## Rude Rudi

moonunit said:


> Have a look at Golden Ticket from DIY or DIE http://diyordievaping.com/2016/03/25/golden-ticket-chocolate-milk-remix/



Thanks, will give a shot!!!


----------



## zadiac

That is just vanilla flavored chocolate. It needs malted milk and or dairy milk to give it a milkshake flavor. Sweet cream will also enhance the creamyness/smoothness of the milkshake.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Dane

I have tried a few chocolate recipes and although these are not chocolate milkshake they are very tasty:

Mikey's Chocolate Milk
http://e-liquid-recipes.com/recipe/505759/Mikey%27s+Chocolate+Milk+%28120ml%29

HICs Chocolate Marshmallow Fudge
http://vapingunderground.com/threads/hics-chocolate-marshmallow-fudge.34992/

I tried the golden ticket mix from DIYorDIE but I just got massive throat hit from it, Mikey's chocolate milk also has some TH but mellows out after a few weeks, the smoothest so far for me was HICs Chocolate Marshmallow Fudge.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 2


----------



## Rude Rudi

Dane said:


> I have tried a few chocolate recipes and although these are not chocolate milkshake they are very tasty:
> 
> Mikey's Chocolate Milk
> http://e-liquid-recipes.com/recipe/505759/Mikey%27s+Chocolate+Milk+%28120ml%29
> 
> HICs Chocolate Marshmallow Fudge
> http://vapingunderground.com/threads/hics-chocolate-marshmallow-fudge.34992/
> 
> I tried the golden ticket mix from DIYorDIE but I just got massive throat hit from it, Mikey's chocolate milk also has some TH but mellows out after a few weeks, the smoothest so far for me was HICs Chocolate Marshmallow Fudge.



Thanks for these!!! Will take you advise then on HICs then...


----------



## Caveman

Dane said:


> I have tried a few chocolate recipes and although these are not chocolate milkshake they are very tasty:
> 
> Mikey's Chocolate Milk
> http://e-liquid-recipes.com/recipe/505759/Mikey%27s+Chocolate+Milk+%28120ml%29
> 
> HICs Chocolate Marshmallow Fudge
> http://vapingunderground.com/threads/hics-chocolate-marshmallow-fudge.34992/
> 
> I tried the golden ticket mix from DIYorDIE but I just got massive throat hit from it, Mikey's chocolate milk also has some TH but mellows out after a few weeks, the smoothest so far for me was HICs Chocolate Marshmallow Fudge.



Come on man! Really! Every time I think I have just about enough juices steeping to test another one comes my way.  (Referring to the HICs one ). Sigh guess I'm mixing up again tonight  Thanks for the share, I have been experimenting a lot with chocolate lately

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dane

Caveman said:


> Come on man! Really! Every time I think I have just about enough juices steeping to test another one comes my way.  (Referring to the HICs one ). Sigh guess I'm mixing up again tonight  Thanks for the share, I have been experimenting a lot with chocolate lately



LOL I know this feeling all to well! I am sure you will like it!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rude Rudi

Caveman said:


> I have been experimenting a lot with chocolate lately



Have you perhaps stumbled upon a nice chocolate milkshake recipe by any chance?
It baffles me that there are no "tried and trusted" recipes for such a well known flavour?


----------



## method1

Rude Rudi said:


> Have you perhaps stumbled upon a nice chocolate milkshake recipe by any chance?
> It baffles me that there are no "tried and trusted" recipes for such a well known flavour?



IMO it's because the majority of chocolate flavourings don't really deliver the goods, and are tricky to work with.

Reactions: Agree 3 | Informative 1


----------



## Caveman

Rude Rudi said:


> Have you perhaps stumbled upon a nice chocolate milkshake recipe by any chance?
> It baffles me that there are no "tried and trusted" recipes for such a well known flavour?


Nope, that being said I never looked for milkshake recipes, or skipped over them as I am not a fan of milky vapes in general. I'm not sure I even know how to really bring in a good milky flavor.

I personally didn't care much for Wayne's Golden Ticket Remix and I could never get TFA Double Chocolate Clear right. My main chocolate mix consists of FA Chocolate, FA Cocoa and AP (where needed).

With HIC's mixes I generally assume they are good. I have yet to find one that wasn't good. Might not be my taste sometimes but they are all good vapes. Just wish there was some sort of catalog of all his recipes on VU that aren't in his store. I just found this http://vapingunderground.com/threads/hics-3-milky-musketeers.30662/ and sounds bloody delicious. I might have to make a test of that tonight also lol..

Maybe I will build a small web scraper to pull all his recipes on VU into a catalog for me. (Probably shouldn't say that out loud lol)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

Caveman said:


> Nope, that being said I never looked for milkshake recipes, or skipped over them as I am not a fan of milky vapes in general. I'm not sure I even know how to really bring in a good milky flavor.
> 
> I personally didn't care much for Wayne's Golden Ticket Remix and I could never get TFA Double Chocolate Clear right. My main chocolate mix consists of FA Chocolate, FA Cocoa and AP (where needed).
> 
> With HIC's mixes I generally assume they are good. I have yet to find one that wasn't good. Might not be my taste sometimes but they are all good vapes. Just wish there was some sort of catalog of all his recipes on VU that aren't in his store. I just found this http://vapingunderground.com/threads/hics-3-milky-musketeers.30662/ and sounds bloody delicious. I might have to make a test of that tonight also lol..
> 
> Maybe I will build a small web scraper to pull all his recipes on VU into a catalog for me. (Probably shouldn't say that out loud lol)


Here you go: https://www.reddit.com/r/DIY_eJuice/comments/2gptp5/flavour_art_recipes/

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Caveman

Andre said:


> Here you go: https://www.reddit.com/r/DIY_eJuice/comments/2gptp5/flavour_art_recipes/


Snap thanks for that. Now to compile that into a nice and simple PDF 

EDIT: And add the missing ones from that thread from the VU website . Should be a good quick reference guide 

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Huffapuff

Ya, chocolate has been a tough one to get right. So far I've found it's kinda like the chocolate you use for baking - isn't so nice to eat but tastes better once baked!

Maybe the flavour houses are creating their chocolates from what was originally a baking profile and it hasn't really translated too well into vaping yet...?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Silver

Rude Rudi said:


> I don't know if I'm going mad but I cant find a good old chocolate milkshake recipe here?
> 
> Nothing much on e-liquid-recipes.com either...?
> 
> Anyone have a kick-ass Chocolate Milkshake recipe please?



Gopd question @Rude Rudi 
I would love a lekker choc milshake vape!
Let us know how it goes in your efforts on this

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Baker

method1 said:


> IMO it's because the majority of chocolate flavourings don't really deliver the goods, and are tricky to work with.



Weren't you supposed to release a chocolate milk?


----------



## method1

Baker said:


> Weren't you supposed to release a chocolate milk?



can't comment on that in this thread


----------



## Baker

method1 said:


> can't comment on that in this thread



Lol eish. Ok I'm gona look for the other thread.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Caveman

Dane said:


> I have tried a few chocolate recipes and although these are not chocolate milkshake they are very tasty:
> 
> Mikey's Chocolate Milk
> http://e-liquid-recipes.com/recipe/505759/Mikey%27s+Chocolate+Milk+%28120ml%29
> 
> HICs Chocolate Marshmallow Fudge
> http://vapingunderground.com/threads/hics-chocolate-marshmallow-fudge.34992/
> 
> I tried the golden ticket mix from DIYorDIE but I just got massive throat hit from it, Mikey's chocolate milk also has some TH but mellows out after a few weeks, the smoothest so far for me was HICs Chocolate Marshmallow Fudge.



That Chocolate Marshmallow Fudge is pretty damn good. Definitely not a high power juice though, but that's true with anything that contains FA Cocoa. In my Kayfun at 0.9ohm, 18 - 24 watts its actually very very good. Not too sweet and has a good gooey texture to it. Overall pretty nice. No milk going on though. 

I had an idea though, http://vapingunderground.com/threads/hics-creamy-strawberry-malt.31251/ take that recipe, drop the strawberry, up the chocolate to 2 % and up the cocoa to 1%. Might just be able to get a good milky vape out of that

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Huffapuff

Caveman said:


> That Chocolate Marshmallow Fudge is pretty damn good. Definitely not a high power juice though, but that's true with anything that contains FA Cocoa. In my Kayfun at 0.9ohm, 18 - 24 watts its actually very very good. Not too sweet and has a good gooey texture to it. Overall pretty nice. No milk going on though.
> 
> I had an idea though, http://vapingunderground.com/threads/hics-creamy-strawberry-malt.31251/ take that recipe, drop the strawberry, up the chocolate to 2 % and up the cocoa to 1%. Might just be able to get a good milky vape out of that



I think I may just try that or something close

Reactions: Like 1


----------

